# War on Two Wheels - The Motorcycles of WW2



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2010)

War On Two Wheels: The Motorcycles of WWII - Of Riders, By Riders, For Riders


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Great post VB! Cool stuff! What the heck is going on with that scooter from France?


----------



## proton45 (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone know about these bikes?

Long River Motorworks CJ's and More-Frames Page

These Chinese made bikes seem to be copys of the BMW R71....








Are they any good? I have looked on Ebay and some of them are "kind'a" cheap...


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 24, 2010)

VB...love it. Thanks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2010)

Maria, I thought of you when I found it!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2010)

COOL VB!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 24, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Maria, I thought of you when I found it!



*dryly* I wonder why.   Thanks anyway. Cool thread. 

I don't know much about the other types and brands of motorcycles, but I do know my BMWs, so:
Beware! Mama's turn to go geek - motorcycle stuff follows! 

During the war years, BMW produces the following models:






R12: 1935-1941.






R35: 1937-1940.






R23: 1938-1940.






R51: 1938-1940.






R66: 1938-1941.






R61: 1938-1941.






R71: 1938-1941.






And finally the R75, which was produced from 1941 to 1944. 
It is typically this model which can be seen in war movies, complete with sidecar and machine gun mounted on the sidecar.

All photos copyright and courtesy of BMW Motorrad Deutschland - AG Historisches Archiv.

More will follow on the BMW motorcycles during the war years if the interest is there, but for the time being, it's bedtime here. *yawns*

EDIT:
The BMW R4 was also used, here's a nice photo example found on the internet:


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool pictures BB.

Great link VB. 


Wheels


----------

